# Надо бы остановиться



## Hakkar

Надо бы остановится

Does this mean "I should stay (here)?


Спасибо заранее за ваши ответы


----------



## estreets

In general - yes, it does.
But it can depend on the context, of course.


----------



## Natalisha

It depends on the context. "Остановиться" can mean "stop".


----------



## Awwal12

...And not necessary "I". Actually, the person isn't designated, so it can be "we" or "you", etc. That depends on the context.


----------



## Ptak

надо бы - devo meglio, magari


----------



## Natalisha

Hakkar said:


> Надо бы остановит*ь*ся


As far as I understand, Hakkar, this phrase is also taken from Alla Pughacheva's song. Then it means "*I* should *stop*".


----------



## Apa2001

I thought it could mean-" I oughtta stop".


----------



## Natalisha

Yes. I ought to stop.


----------



## Hakkar

всё понятно. Спасибо


----------



## alexzzzz

It should be _"one ought to stop | it would be right to stop"_, because there is no "I" or any other subject in this sentence.

Literally "habría que pararse", if you understand spanish.


----------



## Natalisha

alexzzzz said:


> Literally it should be _"one ought to stop | it would be right to stop"_, because there is no "I" or any other subject in this sentence.


 
But we know the context.


----------



## alexzzzz

The context doesn't imply that "I" ought to stop. It implies anybody in my shoes ought to stop.


----------



## Natalisha

alexzzzz said:


> The context doesn't imply that "I" ought to stop. It implies anybody in my shoes ought to stop.


 
Yes, it implies it, because the continuation of the sentence is "but I can't and I don't want to".


----------



## alexzzzz

Надо бы купить хлеба, но я не хочу. Не конкретно мне надо купить хлеба, а нужно чтобы в принципе дома был хлеб. Я не хочу, а муж, допустим, пусть сходит.

Надо бы остановиться, но я не хочу. Не конкретно мне надо остановиться, а любому в такой ситуации.


----------



## Slavianophil

If this is a line from Ms Pugachova's song, I would translate it as: "I'd better stop".


----------



## Natalisha

alexzzzz said:


> Надо бы остановиться, но я не хочу. Не конкретно мне надо остановиться, а любому в такой ситуации.


 
_(Мне) надо бы остановиться./(Мне) следовало бы остановиться._ 
 А кому же еще в моей ситуации, если не мне?


----------



## Slavianophil

"Надо бы остановиться" может быть и советом другому лицу (тебе) или группе лиц (вам). Это может относиться и к группе лиц включая меня - (Нам) надо бы остановиться. И т.д.


----------



## Natalisha

slavianophil said:


> "Надо бы остановиться" может быть и советом другому лицу (тебе) или группе лиц (вам). Это может относиться и к группе лиц включая меня - (Нам) надо бы остановиться. И т.д.


 
Бесспорно. Но в данном контексе надо бы мне остановиться, а не кому-то.


----------

